# מעדכנת



## אוגי2013 (26/2/13)

מעדכנת 
סיפרתי לו אתמול.
הוא כועס מאוד, מאוכזב ומתוסכל ממני,
לא מרגיש שהוא יכול לסמוך עלי יותר או לתת בי אמון
הוא מאוד כועס על שהסתרתי ממנו את העניין במשך כמה ימים
חושב שאני חסרת רגשות אם אני מאבדת דבר שכזה, שאני לא מסודרת
שזה נבע מכך שלא ייחסתי לה משמעות והיא הייתה רק סמל סטטוס עבורי

המצב בנינו רע ועצוב, אני שונאת את עצמי ומאוד כועסת על עצמי
יודעת שמה שהוא אומר איננו נכון, הרי כל כך אהבתי לענוד אותה ולדעת שיש לי משהו ממנו שמסמל לי שהוא אוהב ורוצה בי לתמיד והתחושות האלה חיזקו אותי בכל פעם שענדתי אותה
כשהיה לי יום רע, מספיק היה לי להביט בה ולהזכר בו ובנו ומצב רוחי השתפר.
אבל לא משנה מה אומר לו - הוא פשוט נורא כועס, לא חושב שהוא יכול להאמין לי יותר, לכל דבר שאומר, הוא חושב שאני שקרנית וחושב שזה מעיד על תכונות בי שהוא לא יודע אם הוא יכול לחיות איתן (שאני אסתיר ממנו דברים כמו בגידות, למשל)
שאני אמשיך להיות לא מסודרת, אאבד דברים יקרי ערך...

חושב שלא משנה אם אקנה טבעת חדשה או לא, בכל מקרה לא תהיה לה כל משמעות, לא עבורי ולא עבורו

לא יודעת אם נעבור את המבחן הזה


----------



## pipidi (26/2/13)

יכול להיות שהוא הציף חששות אמיתיות שהיו לו 
ואולי חלקן התעצמו עקב התקופה הקשה שגם ככה הוא עובר. המצב בינכן מאד רגיש כרגע ולדעתי צריך לתת קצת זמן (כמה שעות - יום) כדי שהוא יתאפס על עצמו. ויבין שאולי הוא עושה מזבוב פיל. 
לא קרה לו אף פעם שהוא איבד משהו? הרי זה מכעיס גם ככה גם בלי שזה יהיה משהו ששווה כל כך הרבה כסף, אז אחת כמה וכמה כשמדובר במשהו בעל ערך כספי וריגשי גבוה. 
זה לא אומר כלום על חוסר אחריות (אלא אם זה מקרה שחוזר על עצמו).
אני חושבת שאם היית באמת מנסה להסתיר זאת ממנו על ידי רכישת טבעת דמה זה היה אומר משהו עליכם, והחלטת בסוף לא ללכת בדרך זו.

אחרי שהרוחות יתקררו קצת, במיוחד אם הוא לא יבין שהוא קצת הגזים, כדי לנסות להראות לו שהוא מוציא דברים מפרופורציה. אני גם לא רואה את הקשר בין בגידה לבין איבוד חפץ סנטימנטלי. 

שיהיה לשניכם בהצלחה להתגבר על המהמורה ולהמשיך יחד הלאה.


----------



## שרון של אופיר (26/2/13)

תנשמי עמוק 
אני חושבת שזה העלבון שדיבר מגרונו. העובדה שאיבדת טבעת שהוא נתן לך, ושחששת לספר לו. זה מעליב.

אחרי שעבר יום, ונרגעתם מהפרץ הראשוני של הרגשות, אני הייתי מנסה לדבר על זה שוב. אבל הפעם לא בכיוון של אובדן הטבעת, אלא בכיוון הרגשות - למה חששת לספר, מה הטבעת סימלה עבורך, וכל זה מתוך הבנה של הכעס והעלבון שלו.
וחשוב לשניכם - להבין שאתם צריכים להגיע למערכת יחסים שבה לא צריך לחשוש להגיד גם דברים רעים. שלא יהיה החשש הזה, באחורי הראש,של "מה עוד מסתירים ממני", שזה לדעתי הבעיה הגדולה.

מחזיקה לכם אצבעות שתתגברו על המשבר.


----------



## Ruby Gem (26/2/13)

אני חושבת שהוא קצת יצא מפרופורציות 
קורה שאדם נמצא בלחץ  ובעצבים, ואז מהדבר הכי קטן- אפשר להתפרץ.

אני לא חושבת שאת שקרנית וחסרת רגשות.
כולנו מאבדים דברים, זה משהו שיכול לקרות לכל אחד. אני איבדתי בצבא עגיל יהלום שהיה של אמא שלי. הכנסתי אותו לכיס של המדים ומשם כנראה הוא נפל.
נכון שזה נורא מבאס לאבד את טבעת האירוסין, אבל את לא הראשונה (וגם לא האחרונה) שמאבדת חפץ יקר ערך ובעל חשיבות רגשית.

תני לו כמה שעות להירגע ואז פשוט תדברי איתו בצורה רגועה על העניין.
תסבירי לו שאיבדת את הטבעת, וחששת מהתגובה שלו ולכן לקח לך כמה ימים לספר. ושאין קשר בין זה לבין בגידות!
ושאת מאוד מצטערת וכועסת על עצמך, אבל צריך להיכנס לפרופורציות.

בהצלחה.


----------



## spoilyourselfday (26/2/13)

מסכימה עם כל מה שנאמר פה 
היי, קראתי את הסיפור שלך ואני שולחת לך כמה שורות כדי לתמוך...(כנראה יחזור על עצמו כי באמת אני מאוד מסכימה עם מה שבנות כתבו כאן).
לאבד כל דבר יקר לנו זה מבאס. אבל בסופו של עניין זה חפץ. וגם אם חבר שלך סופר כועס עכשיו, וכנראה הוא כועס במיוחד כי הוא גם ככה עצבני ומתוח מהעבודה וכל מני דברים שעוברים עליו, הוא יודע את זה....
תני לו להרגע- וכשהוא יותר רגוע דברו שוב. הוא הוציא דברים מפרופורציה- להגיד שהוא לא יודע אם הוא יכול לסמוך אלייך כי איבדת משהו זה לעשות פיל מזבוב (או משהו כזה  )
אז תרימי את הראש, תנשמי עמוק, תעצמי רגע עיניים, תשתי קפה ותנהגי כאילו בוקר, קמת כרגע ויש יום יפה בחוץ. (קל להגיד, קשה ליישם- אני יודעת. אבל את תעמדי בזה.)
בחייכם המשותפים יקרו כנראה דברים יותר רציניים מאובדן טבעת. מבאס מבאס אבל אם החלטתם להתחתן אתם כנראה מכירים ואוהבים אחד את השני די והותר כדי להתגבר על אובדן של חפץ


----------



## Shmutzi (26/2/13)

פרופורציות מאוד חשובות 
לכולם מותר לאבד אותן מדי פעם, כל עוד יודעים להחזיר אותן. 
נראה שהתקופה הלחוצה מאוד משפיעה עליו וייתכן שלכן הגיב כך, בחוסר התאמה למה שקרה. 
כמו שנאמר כאן, לאחר שהרוחות יירגעו הייתי מציעה להעלות את הנושא בכדי ללבן אותו ולפתור אותו וחשוב לזכור גם שטבעת, עם כל הסמליות שבה, היא חתיכת מתכת. מה שחשוב הוא את, הוא, אתם.
את עדיין בריאה, הוא עדיין בריא - תחגגו את האהבה שלכם ולא את הטבעת (עם כל הכאב על האובדן הכספי בתקופה לא קלה בכלל).

ממשברים מתחזקים וצומחים.
בהצלחה


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (26/2/13)

מצטערת לשמוע שאת עוברת את זה 
קודם כל, אני מסכימה עם הרבה ממה שנאמר לך כבר ובמיוחד עם מה ש pipidi כתבה. 
לדעתי, בדרך כלל כשעושים הר מעכבר זה נובע לא רק מתקופה לחוצה אלא גם מנקודות שגם ככה היו רגישות.
יתכן שיש לו חששות לגבי אם יוכל לחיות עם התכונות הללו שאת בעצמך כתבת שקשה לו איתן (בשרשור הקודם).

אני מציעה לכם לעבוד על זה ברצינות. כשהרוחות ירגעו קצת, לשבת ולדבר על זה. כדאי שתסבירי לו איך את רואה את זה, כדי שהוא יבין שאם יש בך תכונה של קלאמזיות צריך להסתכל עליה באובייקטיביות ולא להלביש עליה חוסר רגישות, חוסר אמינות וחוסר אחריות. 

קראתי כל מה שכתבת ולי ברור שמה שהוא חושב פשוט לא נכון אבל זה, איך להגיד, פורט לו על המיתרים הלא נכונים. 
לדעתי אם תצליחי להעביר לו, ברוגע ורצינות, את המסר הזה שהקלמזיות לא מסתירה מאחוריה את כל הדברים שהוא מלביש עליה ובנוסף תנסו למצוא דרכים להתמודד עם הקלאמזיות עצמה, זה יכול לעזור.

אני יכולה לתת לך דוגמא מנסיון אישי שלנו, שהיו דברים בבן הזוג שלי שלא ידעתי אם אוכל לחיות איתם כי "הלבשתי עליהם" את הפרשנות שלי ואחרי שפתחנו את זה (ברוגע! לא תוך כדי ריב כי אז אי אפשר להקשיב) הבנתי שזו פשוט תכונה מסויימת שלו בגלל הדברים אליהם רגיל מהבית וכשהסברתי לו איך זה מתפרש אצלי חשבנו ביחד איך "להיפגש באמצע". 

אני מצטערת אם חפרתי יותר מדי, ממש עצוב לי לקרוא את התסכול שלכם ואני מאחלת לכם שתעברו את זה בשלום ותצאו מחוזקים!


----------



## yaelikv (26/2/13)

סליחה, כן? אבל זו כולה טבעת... 
בסה"כ טבעת. אפשר לקנות עוד אלף כאלה.
זו קצת (הרבה) יציאה מפרופורציות בעיניי.

אם בן הזוג שלי היה מגיב ככה לאובדן טבעת - הייתי ברצינות שוקלת מחדש את כל מערכת היחסים שלי איתו.
בעיניי אולי טוב לגלות את זה עכשיו, כי לכי תדעי איך הוא יהיה בדברים האמיתיים והחשובים של החיים (והדברים האמיתיים זה מחלות, ילדים, הורים קשישים וכו'). ממה שכתבת לנו - נשמע שלא בדיוק מדובר באדם שיודע לתמוך, להיות רגוע ובעיקר - הגיוני.

זו דעתי, בכל אופן.


----------



## Mitmit101 (26/2/13)

הוצאת לי את המילים מהפה 
מי ישמע מה קרה..
שיקח דברים בפרופורציות


----------



## לולית23 (26/2/13)

שתיכן גם צריכות להיכנס לפרופוציות! 
למה לבטל ככה רגשות של שני אנשים?
אז מה אם שניהם נסערים?
אז מה אם זה משהו גשמי וחפץ?
מדובר פה במשהו שכואב לשניהם ואל לכם לשפוט מהר שזה חסר היגיון
כן- אנחנו אנשים שיש להם רגשות והם לא תמיד הגיונים
וכן- מותר להיקשר לחפצים

ולכותבת ההודעה-
אני בטוחה שאתם עוד תסתכלו אחורה ותראו שזה משהו קטן שהיה לא נעים בעבר שלכם
אבל אל תתנו לזה להיות כתם על היחסים שלכם
אחרי ששניכם תרגעו צאו וקנו יחד טבעת
גם אם היא תהיה הכי פשוטה, היא תהיה משהו שאתם בחרתם יחד


----------



## Mitmit101 (26/2/13)

יש פה הרבה מעבר לאיבוד הטבעת 
את לא חושבת שהתגובה שלו מוגזמת?
הוא לקח את זה למקומות של בגידה 
והטיח בה האשמות שיגיד תודה שהיא בכלל נשארת איתו לאחר האשמות כבדות כאלה!!!!

מה קורה איתך!?  במקום שיהיה אתה הוא גורם לה לשנוא את עצמה ולהיות עצובה כאילו שלא רע לה מספיק!

אם מישהו היה מדבר ככה לאחת החברות שלי והיא היתה באה לספר לי את זה רב הסיכויין שהייתי אומרת לה לבחון את בקשר מחדש
אין מה להתחתן עם אחד כזה כל עוד הבעיה לא נפתרת לפני החתונה והוא יבקש סליחה ממנה!


----------



## pipidi (26/2/13)

לא תמיד אנשים יודעים לבטא במילים את מה שהם 
חוששים או מרגישים, אז לפעמים נפלטות להם שטויות, וגם את השטויות צריך לדעת לקחת בפורפורציה הנכונה. 
מכיוון שאף אחת מאיתנו לא מכירה אישית את הנפשות הפועלות, אין מה למהר לקפוץ למסקנות ולהמליץ על פירוק זוגיות תוך אולטימטום של בקשות סליחה.

רצוי שהשואלת תקרא את כל התגובות ותיקח לעצמה מה שנראה לה נכון לגביה ולגבי הזוגיות שהיא מכירה עם בן הזוג שלה.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (26/2/13)

אני מאד מסכימה עם מה שכתבת. 
כולנו אנשים - לא רובוטים ולפעמים אנחנו מגיבים באופן רגשי למשהו שקורה ואח"כ מבינים, שבעצם הגבנו בנמהרות.


----------



## yaelikv (26/2/13)

יש להגיב בנמהרות ולהגיד "איזה באסה, אני לא 
מאמין. אני מה זה מבואס. את ממש קלמזי לפעמים"

לבין

"את שקרנית, את תסתירי בגידות, אני לא מאמין לך"


----------



## מנגו חצוף (26/2/13)

קראתי וקראתי וקראתי וקראתי 
וקראתי וחשבתי וחשבתי ואיך להגיד

ו  yaelikv אמרה בדיוק את מה שרציתי.
אלף אלפי הבדלות, כשהייתי עם האקס, ושיקרתי לו בנוגע לדבר קטן מאוד ולא משמעותי (ומי שרוצה להתווכח איתי על חוסר המשמעות אני מוכנה לספר לה) וכשהוא גילה את זה הוא עשה ממני אותו דבר- את תשקרי לי, את תבגדי בי, את עושה דברים מאחורי הגב שלי, אני לא רוצה לראות אותך עכשיו. 
באותו יום אני סיימתי קשר של 4 שנים כולל מגורים משותפים כי הרגשתי שברגע משבר שהיינו בו הוא נתפס על הדבר הזה וידעתי שאם זה מה שהוא עושה לי על גלילי נייר למטבח (!) אז שאלוהים ישמור אותי. 
אז כן, טבעת אירוסין זה לא גלילי נייר למטבח, אבל זה עדיין סמל. סמל יפה וטוב. ואנחנו עדיין בני אדם. אוהבים וחמודים אבל עדיין בני אדם. 
ויש דרך להגיב לבן אדם שבחרת להתחתן איתו כשהוא מאבד משהו סמלי. 

הרגשתי צורך להגיד שעל ליבי רק כי הייתי שם בדרך כזו או אחרת. 
אני לא אומרת לך לכי תיפרדי ממנו מהכלב,
ממש לא,
אבל צריך לשבת ולחשוב. 
הוא במבחן עכשיו, פשוט ככה. ואת תחליטי אם הוא יעבור אותו או לא.


----------



## yaelikv (26/2/13)

לדעתי הרבה יותר חשוב לבין את שורש הבעיה 
האם הוא מתנהג ככה בעוד מצבים?
האם ראית אותו אי פעם כועס? מאוכזב?
כיצד הוא מגיב?
האם הוא נוטה להאשים אותך בדברים? 
האם הוא מתייחס אלייך בעוד סיטואציות בחיים באופן שגורם לך להרגיש אשמה?


----------



## לולית23 (26/2/13)

זה לא מקום שלי לשפוט 
אבל שימי לב שזה לא הוא שהטיח בה האשמות כבדות על בגידה
זאת היא שאמרה שהוא לא סומך עליה

וזה ממש לא ממקומינו להגיד לה להיפרד ממנו
בני זוג עוברים משברים
ואנשים מגיבים לפעמים בהגזמה

רוב הסיכויים שבן הזוג שלי היה נותן לי חיבוק ואומר לי שזה לא נורא, גם אם זאת היתה טבעת ב10,000 ₪
אבל לא כולם ככה וזה לא אומר שהזוגיות לא טובה


----------



## coffeetoffy (26/2/13)

גם אם את צודקת, 
והתגובה אכן מוגזמת, 
הבחורה נסערת, קרוב לוודאי שהיא לא המתינה הרבה אחרי הסיפור בשביל לחלוק, אני חושבת שיש מקום לעדן את התגובות גם כלפיה. היא לא הגיעה להנזף, היא הגיעה לשתף אותנו בחשש שלה ובתחושות שלה. 

ולכותבת ההודעה, אני בטוחה שכשהסערה תשכח מעט תוכלו לשבת ולדבר ושניכם תבינו שהטבעת הייתה סמל לאהבה, וגם אם אבדה הטבעת, האהבה נשארת. אני בטוחה שיהיה בסדר


----------



## yaelikv (26/2/13)

חלילה לנזוף בה 
להפך.
רק לחזק אותה וכן לשאול שאלות שאולי לאנשים זרים מהצד יותר קל לשאול.


----------



## coffeetoffy (26/2/13)

קראתי שם משהו הפוך 
הבנת הנקרא זה לא הצד החזק שלי בימים אלה 

תשמעי אני בכל מקרה חושבת שצריך להכניס לפרופורציה גם את התגובות כנגד הבחור. יכול להיות שהיא הכניסה את דוגמת הבגידה לסוגרים כי זה לא ציטוט שלו אלא משהו שהיא הציגה כ"נספח- הסבר". לא בטוח שהוא אמר את הדברים או התכוון כפי שהוצגו, ולחמם אותה כנגדו זה בטוח לא עוזר..


----------



## yaelikv (26/2/13)

התגובה שלו הדליקה אצלי נורות אדומות 
זו לא תגובה שלדעתי אפשר להגיד "אתם עוד תסתכלו אחורה".

זו תגובה מוגזמת, בריונית ובוטה - לי מאוד כואב לקרוא דברים כאלו. אולי תחשבי, שוב, שאני מגזימה - אבל התגובה שלו היא ההגזמה.


----------



## yaelikv (26/2/13)

אגב לשם ההבהרה- "כולה טבעת" לא נכתב 
כביטול רגשותיה של אוגי אלא כתגובה לאובדן הפרופורציות של בן זוגה על משהו שהוא חפץ דומם!


----------



## לולית23 (26/2/13)

הכל מובן 
סליחה אם התעצבנתי על חלק מהתגובות פה
בשורה תחתונה- יש פה מקרה מורכב ולא נעים
מקווה לשמוע מאוגי מה סוף הסיפור


----------



## yaelikv (26/2/13)

בכלל לא נראה שהתעצבנת (אני מקווה!)  
הגיוני שחלק מהאנשים יגיבו כך וחלק אחרת וחלק אחר לגמרי אחרת.
על מה שנאמר: קחו מקרה, קחו עשרה אנשים, ויהיו עשרים דעות שונות


----------



## JewelStone88 (26/2/13)

זה בדיוק מה שחשבתי 
כשקראתי את ההודעה שלה....
שינוח


----------



## Fragile rose (26/2/13)

לגמרי


----------



## עוד פיה אחת פחות (26/2/13)




----------



## עקשנית25 (26/2/13)

לא הייתי ממהרת להספיד קשר על כזה דבר 
וגם אני הטבעת שקיבלתי לארוסין - נישואין ממנו הייתה לא לטעמי בכלל. 

מייד כשקיבלתי אותה הודעתי לו שאני מחליפה אותה - אין מצב שאני מסתובבת עם משו שאני לא אוהבת כל החיים. 

טוב, מן הון להון, כל פעם כשאנחנו רבים הוא מעלה את זה שהחלפתי את הטבעת, ואיך יכלתי ומה פתאום ומה זה אומר עליי  
וכשמשלימים הכל טוב ויפה וחוזר חלילה  לזעקות שבר ש"את החלפת את הטבעת!!! " 

כן, זה פגע בו, לפעמים לוקח לאנשים זמן לשכוח, לפעמים כשיש תקופה רעה בקשר מוצאים איך להוציא את זה, וזה לא בהכרח קשור לטבעת... 

מה, את זרקת אותה בכוונה? מה, את לא אוהבת אותו? 
אבל אנשים עושים הקשרים לא הגיוניים, ותצחקי שבגידות לא אמורים לגלות , תנסי להוביל את עצמכם החוצה מזה. 

איך? דבר ראשון תאמיני שאת צודקת. לא עשית בכוונה. לא רצית לפגוע בו. 
ההפך. אז למה לכעוס על דבר שכבר לא בשליטתך? שלא היה מלכתחילה. הרי לא כל דבר בשליטתינו. ואולי כ ןאת תאבדי דברים יקרי ערך בעתיד. כאילו הוא לא עושה טעויות מר מושלם  וגם את תעשי עוד הרבה טעויות כי את לא רובוט, אז מה,אז הוא יגיב כל פעם ככה? 

תעשי בחוכמה אם תנסי להבין מה מפריע לו שלא קשור לנושא. 
אצלינו לשלוח מכתב למייל שמסביר... מאוד עוזר  

אולי תציעי לו שתחפשו אותה יחד, שייפתח את הפילטר של המכונת כביסה או משו... 

גם אני כשהוא לא זורק את הזבל, או כשהוא לא עוזר לי בבית אומרת לעצמי שלא איכפת לו ממני, והוא לא אוהב אותי ואני מובנת מאליה... 
ואז זה עובר  כי זה פשוט לא ככה...


----------



## yulka303 (26/2/13)

אני אשתדל להתנסח ממש בעדינות כי זה מצב רגיש, 
אבל אצלי התנהגות כזאת הייתה מדליקה נורה אדומה..
כמובן שאנחנו לא מכירות אותו, אבל מהכתוב, נראה כאילו הרבה ישב אצלו והטבעת הוציאה הכל החוצה (איך מקשרים איבוד טבעת לבגידות?!).. אבל שוב, את זאת שיכולה לשפוט על כך..
אולי תקחו את זה כהזדמנות לבחון את הקשר, כי בכל זאת, בנישואין יהיו בעיות קצת יותר מורכבות להתמודד איתן חוץ ולאבד טבעת..


----------



## yaelikv (26/2/13)

בדיוק. כתבת בחוכמה


----------



## דניאל ואורן (26/2/13)

הדברים שהוא אמר לך אכן קשים ולא נעים לשמוע 
הדברים שכתבו לך הבנות למעלה נכונים. 
לפעמים דברים פוגעים בעצב חשוף, ברגישות קיימת ואז אנחנו מגיבים בצורה נמהרת ומתחרטים אח"כ. 
יכול להיות שזה המקרה עם בן הזוג שלך. 
תני לרוחות להירגע ואח"כ תחזרי לדבר איתו על זה ותסבירי לו את הדברים מנקודת המבט שלך. 

אני עדין חושבת (כפי שכתבתי בשרשור הקודם) שטוב עשית שסיפרת לו. בזוגיות יש רגעים יותר קשים ויש דברים פחות נעימים לצד השני וזו התנסות לשניכם - לראות איך אתם מתמודדים עם הדברים הפחות נעימים שקורים בחיים.


----------



## apple sauce (26/2/13)

אל תהיו כלכך קשות, עוד נק' למחשבה 
קרה לך או למישהו קרוב אליך שאבד טלפון נייד יקר או עם סמסים ותמונות סנטימנטלים ביותר? איך ההרגשה? נוראית! ממש הרגשה שחרב עליך עולמך (ברגע שאת מגלה זאת-אוח אני למודת נסיונות כאלה כבר 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). וזה ר-ק טלפון נייד, אפשר לחשוב... גם יצא לי פעם לראות אישה שאבדה את ארנקה (אני מצאתי אותו) היא הייתה על סף עילפון.

אז נכון שהטבעת היא אחרי הכל טבעת, אבל היא מאד יקרה לכיס וללב (לאו דווקא בסדר הזה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ). התגובה הראשונית לאבידה מכל סוג (של תיק, טלפון, טבעת וכו') היא תמיד מאד נסערת ולאט לאט נרגעים ומתעשתים ככל שעובר הזמן. זה תמיד קצת יצבוט איפשהו אך עם השנים זה יהפוך לסיפור נוסטלגי שכזה. 

לדעתי לא צריך לשפוט אותו בחומרה, הוא מטיח בך האשמות אינסטנקטיבית כי את כביכול היית אמורה לשמור עליה. אך זה יכול לקרות באותה מידה לכל אחד ושניכם יודעים זאת. 
אל תהיי כלכך עצובה, היחס שלו לעניין יתרכך עם הזמן לדעתי  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




אני מאבדת טבעות סדרתית אז אני מיישמת את כל הטעויות שלי על הטבעת אירוסין (וזה אומר- לעולם לא להסיר את הטבעת, חוץ מים המלח-גם שם בעיקרון זה בסדר אם זה זהב צהוב).


----------



## yulka303 (26/2/13)

אבל פה מדובר במעבר לתגובה לאבידה, אלא 
בביקורת רצינית על האישיות של הבת זוג ועל אמון בקשר.. פה כמובן הכותבת צריכה לדעת עד כמה הוא התכוון למה שהוא אמר.


----------



## apple sauce (26/2/13)

מסכימה חלקית 
לדעתי צריך לחכות קצת, אפילו כמה ימים יעזרו, ולראות אם התגובה התמתנה.
כמו שכתבו כאן, אי אפשר לדעת בלי להכיר את אותו אדם, אבל אם ההטחות נמשכות והוא באמת מתכוון לדבריו (חוזר עליהם שוב ושוב בעתיד) אז אולי באמת כדאי להגיע למסקנות אחרות.

עוד משהו, לדעתי המצב הכלכלי + הנפשי ואופי האדם מאד משחק תפקיד. תדמייני שני מצבי קיצון אחד של אדם עשיר מאד שקנה טבעת מבלי לחוש בכלל שהסכום ירד מהעו"ש, לבין אדם דל אמצעים שאסף שקל לשקל ועבד בשלוש עבודות מסביב לשעון כדי לקנות את הטבעת. ברור שהצער של האדם השני יהיה גדול יותר. 
גם יש אנשים שקולים מאד ואנשים חמי מזג (ישראלים לרוב הם מהסוג השני 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) אז התגובה בהתאם. לא צריך לשפוט לפי התגובה הראשונה, אבל אם זה לא ישתנה בהמשך אז אני מסכימה איתך לגמרי. 

ובלי קשר זה מזכיר לי את הסיפור "מתנות חכמי קדם" .


----------



## yaelikv (26/2/13)

לדעתי מה שכתבת לא בר השוואה 
מישהו שכועס כי איבד ארנק זה לגיטימי - כל עוד הוא כועס על עצמו, כן?

אבל מה אם פתאום האדם שאיבד את הארנק היה בא אל בת זוגתו ואומר לה - את אשמה בזה שאיבדתי את הארנק כי בבוקר הצקת לי להוריד את הזבל ובגלל זה איבדתי את הארנק! את חופרת, את מציקה, את מטרידה, את אשמה!
היית חושבת אחרת, נכון? היית חושבת שהכעס שלו לא הגיוני.

המקרה שאוגי העלתה - מאוד מעציב. אני מקווה עבורה שבסופו של דבר הדברים ייפתרו בדרך הטובה ביותר עבורה, עבור הזוגיות שלה, עבור בן הזוג שלה.

אבל בשורה התחתונה? תגובה שכזו היא קיצונית כי היא ירדה לרמה מאוד אישית וכן, ברוטלית. ולכן כן צריך לשפוט אותו, וצריך לעצור ולבחון טוב טוב האם הוא מתנהג כך גם בתחומים אחרים.


----------



## אביה המואביה (26/2/13)

אני מאחלת לכם.. 
שתעברו את זה ותצאו מזה מחוזקים. כולי תקווה, עבורכם.


----------



## ronitvas (26/2/13)

אני קוראת את הדברים 
ומסתובבת עם מועקה ענקית
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (עוד מההודעה הקודמת שלך, ולכן לא הגבתי אליה. אני מודה שהיה לי מאוד קשה)
אני מצטרפת לשתי הדעות העיקריות פה, שאולי בעצם הן מתאחדות לאחת.

אחרי שירגעו הרוחות את חייבת לשבת לשיחה טובה. אולי לא בבית, אולי בבית קפה בשביל לשנות אוירה (ולשמור על פרופורציות מבחינת הכעס. בבית מרשים יותר להתפרץ)
תחליטי מראש מה את רוצה להגיד. אני תמיד במקרים האלה מתבלבלת, אז בכדי למנוע את זה, אני כותבת. וגם אם זה נראה מגוחך, אני יושבת עם הפתק (או האייפון).

אחרי השיחה, הייתי יושבת עם עצמי ומגיעה להחלטות לכאן או לכאן. 
אם את רוצה להמשיך, אם את לא. הכל תלוי בך ואת מכירה הכי טוב את מערכת היחסים ביניכם ואת שניכם.
הדברים חייבים לעלות על השולחן. גם הוא, בדרכו שלו, העלה את הדברים. צריך להמשיך את השיחה, אם כי בטונים אחרים.
יכול להיות שזאת הדרך שלו להעלות דברים שהוא לא היה מעלה אילולא הטבעת ויכול להיות שזאת תגובה למתח, לחץ וכדומה שהוא כבר נמצא בה.

אבל, אני חושבת שאת לוקחת על עצמך יותר מידי אשמה ואחריות ודאגה - וגם את זה את צריכה לברר.
בהודעתך הקודמת כתבת שאת חוששת לספר לו כי גם ככה הוא במצב רגיש ומאוד גוננת עליו. אני הרגשתי גם קצת פחד או חשש, אבל יכול להיות שאני טועה.

אני באמת חושבת שצריך לעשות בירור יותר מעמיק ביחסים וביחס לדברים והיציאה מהפרופורציות.
עוד תעברו הרבה מאוד בדרך - ואת חייבת להיות שלמה שאת צועדת בדרך עם האדם הנכון עבורך - זה שבוטח בך, שמאמין בך ולך, שמכבד אותך, שלא מבטל אותך וכדומה.

מאחלת לך רק טוב ושולחת חיבוקים וחיזוקים


----------



## laRio (26/2/13)

דעה קצת אחרת (ומגבר) 
אני לגמרי מבין את הבחור שהוא כעס מאוד. רוב הבחורות מצפות לקבל טבעת אירוסין יפה ומעוצבת שתראה את נכונות הגבר להשקיע באישה. תדפדפו קצת חזרה בפורום ובאינטרנט - טבעות אירוסין יכולות לעלות עשרות אלפי שקלים.

אם הבחור השקיע ממיטב כספו וסביר שהשקיע יותר ממשכורת חודשית, זה יכול להיות מאוווווד מבאס לשמוע שהבחורה לא הראתה מספיק אחריות לשמור על הטבעת. היתי ממליץ לתת לו את הזמן לעכל את הבשורה.


----------



## apple sauce (26/2/13)




----------



## yaelikv (26/2/13)

נתתי לחבר שלי לקרוא את מה שכתבת והוא לא 
מסכים.
הוא אמר שהוא מעולם לא חשב שטבעת אירוסין אמורה להראות "נכונות של הגבר להשקיע באישה". ובעיניו זה גם מסר מאאאוווודדדד (הוא ביקש שאדגיש!) לא נכון ואפילו מסוכן בזוגיות הדדית ובריאה. 

ואני רוצה להוסיף: רוב האנשים שקונים טבעת יקרה - הם אנשים שיש להם כסף... וזה בסדר גמור. כמו שאנשים שיש להם כסף קונים מרצדס.


----------



## coffeetoffy (26/2/13)

לא נכון, 
חבר שלי קנה טבעת יקרה (לא 10000 שקל אבל באמת שלתקציב הצנוע שלנו הטבעת לא זולה בכלל) ולא כי הוא עשיר.. כי הוא ידע שאני רוצה משהו ספציפי והוא חסך ממש הרבה זמן בשבילו (וזה כולל את המתנת יומולדת+ראש השנה שלי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 )


----------



## yaelikv (26/2/13)

אז הוא חסך הרבה כי הוא ידע שזה מה שאת רוצה 
בדיוק כמו שאם יום אחד הוא ירצה משהו שלא בתקציב שלכם כנראה תצטמצמו קצת כדי להגשים לו את החלום.
זה עדיין לא אומר שזה מראה על נכונות להשקיע בך בתור אישה.... מה זה המשפט הפרימיטיבי הזה?


----------



## coffeetoffy (27/2/13)

חס ושלום זה לא מה שאמרתי 
הוא השקיע את חסכונותיו בלתת לי משהו שידע שאני רוצה מאוד (על אף שעם שאלה כזו, גם טבעת מהמכונות של הילדים הייתה טובה לי). לא אמרתי שזה מראה על נכונות, רק אמרתי שזה שהוא השקיע יותר או פחות לא בהכרח מצביע שהוא יותר נכון או פחות נכון להשקיע (בואי נאמר במערכת היחסים ולא בהגדרה כפי שהוצגה).

אני לא מניות בבורסה.. לא צריך להשקיע בי- בקטע הזה אני מסכימה איתך


----------



## יום וליל (27/2/13)

יש לך מתנה לראש השנה? 
איזה כיף, אני גם רוצה...


----------



## coffeetoffy (1/3/13)

חסר לו שלא 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
האחים שלו חזרו בתשובה, אני כל הזמן מזכירה להם שלתת מתנה לאישה בחג זו מצווה
בינתיים עובד לא רע


----------



## laRio (27/2/13)

חבר שלך לא ממש מהווה מדגם מייצג 
כמה מהחברות שלך  רצו להראות לך את הטבעת היפה שקבלו מהחבר? מה בנות שואלות אחת את השניה ברגע שמציעים לכם אירוסין?

התרבות של הדרשנות לטבעות במחיר מופקע זה משהו שממש לא הגיע מצד הגברי - זה נטו רצון לספק את האגו של האישה. הרבה גברים משקיעים בטבעת אירוסין מעבר ליכולת הכספית שלהם (קראי יותר ממשכורת חודשית) במחשבה שהבחורה תשמח, תקבל נקודות בונוס בין החברות שלה וגם שזה ישאר למשך שנים רבות.

לפי מסורת היהודית, אין חשיבות למחיר הטבעת - כל עוד זה יותר מפרוטה. הרבה נשות ישראל לא היו אומרות "כן" להצעה מלווה בטבעת זולה.

שוב פעם אני אומר - לגמרי מובן שהבחור התעצבן וקרא לחברה שלו "לא אחראית". חיזוקים החיובים בזוגיות לא פחות חשובים מלא לשמור בבטן. טוב שהיא ספרה לו את שקרה וטוב שהוא הגיב בצורה טבעית. זה רק יעזור להתמודד עם הבעיה יותר טוב.


----------



## yael rosen (27/2/13)

יש הבדל 
בין לחשוב ולומר שהיא לא אחראית ובין להטיח האשמות על האופי שלה וחשיבה מחדש על הקשר בגלל אובדן של חפץ.

אני ממש ממש ממש ממש לא מסכימה עם הקביעה שטבעות יהלום יקרות ובמחיר מופקע מגיע רק מנשים!
זאת קביעה חסרת שחר ומזלזלת, שמעמידה את האישה במקום הקטן, הנזקק שראשה מלא בחלומות על נעליים ואבנים נוצצות!
אני מכירה לא מעט גברים שעצם קנייה של יהלום יקר מסבה להם לא מעט נחת, לא פחות מלגברת המקבלת אותה.

אין לי שום דבר נגד קנייה של טבעות אירוסין יקרות (יהלום זה סוג של נכס), אבל לא מקבלת את זה שרק נשים קובעות את הסטנדרט.
באותה מידה שהגברת שולפת את היד ומראה את האבן, הגבר מספר לכל מי שרק מוכן לשמוע כמה עלתה לו האבן. 
בוא נעזוב את התפקידים המגדריים שיוצרים לנו במאי פרסומות ונדבוק במציאות.

לעומת זאת, מסכימה איתך שלא צריך לשמור דברים בבטן בתוך קשר זוגי,
ואני מסכימה עם כך שסערות באות וקשיים ואי הסכמות
קשר זוגי לא אמור להיות רק טיול בשדה של כותנה.


----------



## laRio (27/2/13)

כל מה שכתבתי מתבסס על 
מדגם הלא מייצג של אנשים שמסביבי. איפה שנשים ממהרות להראות את הטבעת הנוצצת ומעט מאוד גברים ידברו על זה בכלל.


----------



## pipidi (27/2/13)

גם כשאישה קונה בגד חדש היא "רצה" לחברות 
להשוויץ. בגלל המנהג שמקובל להציע באמצעות טבעת - כלומר חפץ חדש בגרדרובה של האישה, טבעי שירצו לראות, וטבעי שירצו להשוויץ. 

האם אתה מצפה שכולם (נשים וגברים) יתעלמו מכך שמעבר לשינוי הסטטוס לא התחדשו אותם אנשים במשהו חדש? וישר יעברו לשאול "כמה עולה לכם מנה?" "כמה עלתה השמלה?" ואז יתחילו לספר איך הם מצאו בזול יותר


----------



## yaelikv (27/2/13)

המדגם שלך ממש ממש לא מייצג. מי נמצא סביבך? 
יש נשים שירוצו להראות ויש נשים שלא. הכל תלוי באופי שלהן.
כמו שאני לא רצה להראות בגד חדש, אני גם לא רצתי להראות את הטבעת. כי כזו אני.

יש גברים (למשל בן דוד של חבר שלי) שהתלהב מהטבעת, השוויץ בה ואמר "תראו איזה יופי" - הרבה יותר מבת הזוג שלו שהיא בחורה שלא אוהבת להראות...

זה תלוי באופי ובדרך החיים.


----------



## Shmutzi (28/2/13)

נכון


----------



## yaelikv (27/2/13)

גם אתה לא מהווה מדגם מייצג 
החשיבה שלך מיושנת.
והיום אף אחד לא "מציע" - יושבים בבית, מחליטים להתחתן, חלק הולכים לבחור טבעת יחד, חלק רק בת הזוג, חלק רק בן הזוג - אבל בסופו של דבר זו החלטה שמקבלים ביחד.

מכירה מעט מעט מעט בנות שרוצות טבעת יקרה כי זה "סמל סטטוס".
זה כמו לומר שתרצה אאודי כי זה סמל סטטוס למרות שאין לך גרוש על התחת.
אנשים שקונים מעבר ליכולת שלהם, בדיוק כמו שאנשים שמתחתנים בתקציב מעבר ליכולת שלהם - הם חסרי אחריות כלכלית. 

חבר שלי השקיע כסף בטבעת לפי היכולת הכלכלית *שלנו* ולפי הטעם שלנו.
.
לכל החברות שלי, לאחותי, לבנות דודות - יש טבעות שמייצגות את הטעם שלהן. יש לי חברות טחונות עם טבעות ממש פשוטות כי הן אוהבות דברים פשוטים.

יש לי גם חברות ומשפחה שאין להן בכלל טבעות אירוסין - וואו זה בטח ממש מבלגן לך את התיאוריה...

התגובה של הבחור היא לא הגיונית - שלחתי את הלינק לעוד חברים - והם כולם אמרו ש"זו פאקינג טבעת - מה נסגר"?. פשוט ככה.


----------



## יום וליל (27/2/13)

אני לא חושבת שמישהי אומרת לא רק בגלל הטבעת 
או שאולי אני רוצה להאמין שזה לא כך במציאות,
אנחנו החלטנו להתחתן ביחד (וזה גם נראה לי הגיוני יותר להחליט ביחד מאשר לחכול שיציעו לי)
קיבלתי גם הצעת נישואין "רגילה" כי רציתי וזה היה חלק מהתהליך (ההתעה הגיעה אחרי שסגרנו כבר אולם, צלם ותקליטן)
אני בחרתי טבעת בסכום שנראה לי הגיוני, הטבעת נקנתה מהחשבון המשותף שלנו (5 שנות מגורים משותפים לפני החתונה)

כמובן שרציתי יהלום גדול (עדיין מפנטזת על 3 קראט) אבל הסתפקתי ב- 0.3 כי זה מה שאפשר.
(החצי הבטיח שיום יבוא ונחליף)

כל החברות שלי קיבלו טבעות סבירות, לא צריך להתחרפן ולא לבזבז משכורת של כמה חודשים בשביל זה.


----------



## ronitvas (27/2/13)

מה ש"מצחיק" בכל העניין
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
שטבעות אירוסין הפכו להיות פופולריות ממש רק בשנים האחרונות - כנראה כתוצאה מההשפעות שבאות מבחוץ.
תשאלו את האמהות שלכן אם הן קיבלו טבעת אירוסין ותגלו שרק אלה שהיו "מושפעות" מתרבות אירופאית או אמריקאית.
אחותי היא היחידה בין כל חברותיה שקיבלה טבעת אירוסין כי היא התחתנה עם צרפתי לשעבר.
אצלינו בחבורה אין לאף אחת טבעת אירוסין.

ואפרופו השוואות - בארה"ב נהוג שטבעת הנישואין תהיה בגובה *שלוש!!!!!!* משכורות של המיועד.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



כמה שזה הזוי!!!


----------



## arapax (28/2/13)

אני הייתי ממש מפחדת 
ללכת עם הטבעות שאני רואה כאן על נשים על האצבע שלי - פחד ממשי לחיי.


----------



## ronitvas (28/2/13)

טוב, מסוכן שם בברקלי


----------



## yael rosen (1/3/13)

תכניס גם אותי למדגם שלך 
כדי לאזן את הנתונים שאספת עד כה.
בן הזוג שלי קיבל ממני טבעת אירוסין, וכך החלטנו להתחתן.


----------



## lanit (1/3/13)

האמת שהשאלה הראשונה אחרי שמראים את הטבעת 
היא "איך הוא הציע?", כך לפחות בסביבתי.
אבל אני גם לא נוטה לשאול אנשים כמה הם מרוויחים, או כמה עלה האוטו (בניגוד לסביבתי, וזה גם כולל אנשים שאני לא מכירה כ"כ). לפעמים מתעניינת על טווח מחירים של שכירות לדירה.

מסכימה עם מנגו שאם לא יכולים להרשות לעצמנו משהו, או אובדנו יהיה גדול מדי, אז לא קונים. אצלי לפחות יש לפעמים רגשות אשמה מאודגדולים כשאני קונה משהו שבעיני "יקר מדי", אז אני משתדלת להמנע מרכישות גדולות/ יקרות. זה בהחלט יכול לחסוך כאב לב במקרים כאלה.

א-ב-ל...
לפותחת השרשור (אמנם בדיליי, אבל אם כבר התחלתי לכתוב)- מאוד כאב לי לקרוא את שני השרשורים שלך. אני מבינה את הכאב שלו, אבל מטריד אותי שהוא לא מצליח "להתגבר על עצמו" ולראות את הכאב שלך, ובעיקר לשאול את עצמו למה חששת לספר לו. כל זה לא אמור להפחית מהרגשות שלו, או לטעון שרגשותיו לא רלוונטיים או נחשבים פחות, אבל בסופו של דבר התגובה שלו מגבירה משהו שהוא חומרי על חשבון... על חשבונך, והרגשות שלך. ולדעתי זו בעיה.
אני מקווה שהיתה התקדמות/ התפתחות בשלושת הימים שעברו מאז שעדכנת. מחזיקה אצבעות לתקשורת פתוחה ושיחה כנה מצד שניכם.


----------



## yulka303 (26/2/13)

אין שום קשר בין המחיר של הטבעת לבין 
"הנכונות של הדבר להשקיע באישה" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 יש כסף - משקיעים הרבה, אין כסף - משקיעים פחות, זה הכל.


----------



## simplicity83 (26/2/13)

אבל זה בכלל לא קשור... 
קודם כל, אני ממש לא מסכימה עם המשפט שהטבעת צריכה להראות את הנכונות של הגבר להשקיע באישה.. 
עם כל הכבוד, אנחנו בשנת 2013, המשפטים שלך מתאימים יותר ללפני הרבה הרבה שנים (וגם אז זה לא היה מוצדק לטעמי) 
אני בטוחה שחבר שלי (היום בעלי) השקיע בי חמש שנים לפני שהתחתנו גם בלי טבעת והוא היה נכון להמשיך להשקיע בי ואני בו גם אם היה מציע לי נישואין עם בייגלה. 
כל אחד משקיע לפי מה שהוא יכול להרשות לעצמו/ מוצא לנכון להשקיע/ לפי טעמה של בת הזוג שלו. זה לא חייב להיות ביחס ישר למשכורות שלו או לכל דבר אחר.

ובהמשך למה שאתה טוען, זה נכון שצריך לתת לו זמן לעכל את הבשורה אבל... 
לא בגלל שהוא השקיע בה הרבה כסף. זה מבאס לאבד טבעת גם אם היא ממש זולה, כי יש לה משמעות רגשית ששום מחיר לא שווה לה. 

בכל זאת, גם אם הטבעת עלתה 10 מליון שקל - אני אישית חושבת שהוא הגיב ברמה ממש מוגזמת ביחס לסיטואציה. 
אני לא חושבת שעל כזה דבר צריך לשבור את הכלים ולהיפרד, אבל בהחלט עלו שם כמה דגלים אדומים שצריך לדבר עליהם ולהבין מאיפה הגיעו כל הטענות והחששות שלו.


----------



## תותית1212 (26/2/13)

גם אני שאלתי את חבר שלי 
כי זה מאוד מאוד העציב אותי שזאת התגובה שהכותבת קיבלה..

והתשובה שלו הייתה כזאת:

"אני יודע שאת מספיק תרגישי אשמה אם דבר כזה יקרה, ואני לא הייתי רוצה להוסיף ולצער אותך. כנראה שבמקרה כזה אני בסוף הייתי מעודד אותך ולא את אותי."

גם הטבעת שלנו עלתה הרבה, לא יודעת כמה הרבה, אבל עלתה.
ואין לנו שום סנטימנטים לחפץ.
אני מאוד אוהבת את הטבעת והוא שמח לראות אותי שמחה בה ומתקשטת איתה, 
אבל הטבעת היא לא האהבה שלנו. הטבעת היא עוד סימן מיני רבים.

|נחמה
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





נחמה|


----------



## תותית1212 (26/2/13)

בהצלחה


----------



## מנגו חצוף (27/2/13)

אל תקנה משהו-------------- 
שאין לך את היכולת הכלכלית לעמוד בו אם הוא ילך לאיבוד. נקודה. 

וזה טיפ לחיים בכלל, לא רק לטבעות אירוסין.
והטיפ הזה בכלל מעולה, כשהוא בא שנייה לפני שמאחדים כוחות ושני אנשים שונים מתאחדים ומקימים בית ביחד. 
אני מאוד אוהבת תכשיטי זהב, אני מתה על כסף באופן כללי (לא החומר, ה money), כל דבר מעלה לי מחשבות על כסף, לא חסר לי שקל, ואני גם לא רעבתי ללחם אף פעם. 
אממה? יש לי ראש על הקרקע. 
ולא משנה כמה אני אוהב משהו, אני מתייחסת לכל קנייה כמו לקניית מניות בבורסה- אם מחר זה יעלם? אם מחר תהיה רעידת אדמה והכל ישאר ורק זה ישבר? האם אני אמצא את עצמי יורדת לזנות בחודש שלאחר מכן?
אם התשובה היא כן- לא קונים.
ואם אתה מתייחס לבת זוג שלך ככה אחרי שהיא איבדה משהו שקנית- דיינו. כנראה שאין לך את היכולת הכלכלית לעמוד בזה. חלומות לחוד ומעשים לחוד. אם אתה אוהב אותה אתה תעשה אותה מאושרת עם יהלום ובלי יהלום, והיא תעריך את זה, ואם היא לא תעריך טבעת זולה אז תראה לה איפה הדלת החוצה. להגיד "אין לי יכולת כלכלית לקנות לך טבעת יהלום ב 10 אלף ש"ח" זה הדבר הכי בוגר שגבר יכול להגיד לבת הזוג שלו. 
קנית? עכשיו תשתוק.


----------



## yael rosen (27/2/13)

גאונה במסווה של מנגו 
זה בדיוק מה שהגבר עם הכרס שיושב לידי אמר כרגע
את פשוט מנסחת את זה הרבה יותר טוב ממנו
אבל נסלח לו - הוא עובד קשה על גידול הכרס שלו


----------



## מנגו חצוף (27/2/13)

הו לאאאאאא 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 
עוד לא הספקתם לשלוח מכתבי "תודה שהגעתם"
אבל הוא כבר מגדל כרס????

תיזהרי. שמעתי שזאת נקודת אל חזור שממנה, אין חזור.

ואתה שם! יא שלז אחד! קום קום, תן לי 20 כפיפות בטן. 
הכרס הראשונה אחרי הטבעת של של האישה, וזה כי גודלים לה שלזים קטנים בבטן. (אוי לא. זה נשמע לי ממש קריפי. כאילו יש לך מלא עוברים והם צועקים "שלז! שלז! בקולות צווחנים וגבוהים ואז את מגלה שנכנסת להריון מחייזר והם חוטפים אותך כמו שעשו לוייד בגולשים בזמן ואת הופכת להיות מכונת התעברות שלהםםם אמאאאא יעל תברחייייי). 
(מה נסגר איתי לעזאזל)


----------



## yael rosen (27/2/13)

שלז מוסר 
שהוא בא עם הכרס מהבית
ומותר לו להשאר איתה


----------



## pipidi (27/2/13)

על תיאור ההריון


----------



## laRio (27/2/13)

זה יפה שאת מחפשר הגיון איפה שאין 
כתבת: "ואם היא לא תעריך טבעת זולה אז תראה לה איפה הדלת החוצה" - יופי של הצעה. רק אחרי שאני אראה לה את הדלת, על הדרך זרקתי 5 שנים של זוגיות לפח.

אני מסכים לגמרי שהתנהלות מחושבת היא הדרך הנכונה. אבל כל עסק החתונות ובפרט נושא הטבעות יצא מכלל שליטה.


----------



## מנגו חצוף (27/2/13)

עדיף שתזרוק 5 שנים לפח 
מאשר שבעוד שנתיים תגלה שהיא מתייחסת אליך כמו לכספומט ותצטרך לזרוק 7-8 שנים לפח.


----------



## yulka303 (27/2/13)

סליחה כן, אבל אם הבחורה אחרי קשר של 5 שנים 
לא תסכים לנישואין כי הטבעת זולה אז היא חיה בסרט רציני. וכן, עדיף להפרד עכשיו מאשר להתרגש עוד עשר שנים עם ילדים.. ועם כבר מדברים על מדגם מייצג - לא מכירה אחת שהייתה להצעת נישואין בגלל העלות של הטבעת


----------



## yulka303 (27/2/13)

*שהייתה מסרבת


----------



## HadarGulash (1/3/13)

אני קוראת את הדברים וחייבת להגיב.. 
הלוואי והעולם היה כמו שאתן מתארות אותו, שרוב הנשים היו מעריכות טבעת זולה והעיקר שיש להן אהבה וחיי זוגיות טובים.

המציאות היא לא כזאת...לא מזמן קראתי דיון בפייסבוק על האם גבר צריך לשלם בדייט הראשון. לצערי הרב, הרוב הגדול של הנשים שם הסכים על כך שכן, גבר ח-י-י-ב לשלם בדייט ראשון, ואם הוא לא עושה זאת הוא קמצן וישר צריך לזרוק אותו. אז לפי התגובות בדיון הזה, וגם ממה שיצא לי לשמוע מלא מעט בנות, כן, בנות מחפשות את היהלום הגדול, גם האלו האיכותיות והחכמות, לצערי עדיין קיימות הרבה מאוד בנות שנורא חשוב להן גודל הטבעת וכמה היא עלתה.

וסתם כדי להגיד את הדעה שלי בנושא - לא, הגבר לא חייב לשלם בדייט ראשון. ויהלום גדול זה ממש לא חובה, ובמקרים רבים גם עדיף לוותר עליו...תשקיעו את הכסף בדברים חשובים.

אני ובן זוגי דיברנו עוד לפני ההצעה רבות על כך שנתחתן, וכל הזמן הדגשתי בפניו שבטבעת שלי אני לא רוצה שהוא ישקיע הרבה, זה לא חשוב לי וגם ככה אני לא כזה אוהבת טבעות. אני יודעת כמה קשה הוא עובד עבור הכסף שלו וכדי לממן את הלימודים שלו, והיה חשוב לי יותר שהוא ישקיע בזה ולא בטבעת.

בסופו של דבר הטבעת שקיבלתי הייתה בירושה מסבתא שלו, ככה שיצא שקיבלתי גם טבעת עם ערך סנטימנטלי גבוה, גם טבעת שלא ניתן למצוא בשום מקום אחר, וגם טבעת שבן זוגי לא היה צריך להוציא עליה שקל (נו טוב, חוץ מההגדלה שלה כדי שתתאים לאצבע שלי...). והיום למרות שאני בגדול לא טיפוס של טבעות, בטבעת הזו אני מאוהבת, כי היא מסמלת עבורי משהו מאוד גדול.


----------



## yulka303 (1/3/13)

את שוכחת נקודה קטנה, הרבה פעמים זוגות 
שהולכים להתחתן כבר גרים ביחד ומנהלים חשבונות משותפים או מתכננים לאחד חשבונות אחרי החתונה. ככה שזה לא לגמרי שהגבר מוציא כסף מהכיס *שלו*, זה מ"הכיס המשותף"...
ובואי אני אגיד לך משהו בינינו, את המחיר של הטבעת שלי יודעים רק אני, הבן זוג וההורים. למה? כי הטבעת באה לסמל משהו בינינו ולא במטרה ללכת ולספר לאנשים "בואו תראו כמה הוא מוכן להשקיע בי".


----------



## אביה המואביה (27/2/13)

ונאמר אמן. 
אני מסירה בפנייך את הכובע על מה שכתבת כאן.


----------



## the annonymous (27/2/13)

אתה רציני? 
היא לא זרקה את הטבעת אלא אבדה אותה ובטוח שהיא מבואסת מהאבדן הזה. על מה בדיוק יש לו לכעוס?

אני מבין מאוד אם הוא עצוב, מבואס ומרגיש חרא אבל בין זה לבין האשמות כאלה המרחק עצום.

אם אשתי היתה מאבדת את טבעת הנישואין או תכשיט אחר שקניתי לה הייתי עצוב בשבילה אבל לא מייחס לזה שום משמעויות כמו שהוא מתאר.

אישית אם בת הזוג שלי היתה מגיבה בכאלה האשמות הייתי שוקל ברצינות את המשך היחסים שלנו כי זה לא מראה על אהבה ושותפות אלא על שליטה ורכושנות.


----------



## 12 ג (26/2/13)

גבירותיי בהחלט נסחפתן.... 
אתן לא יכולות לבטל את הבחור בלי להכיר אותו, אל תשפטו אותו, בכל מקרה הוא התעצבן, ואפילו קצת נסחף, אבל בסדר הוא ירגע,
כרגע אין מה לעשות, אבל אוליי תתקשרי לחנות הטבעות שיביאו לכם את אותה טבעת במחיר עלות, אני הייתי עושה את זה....
קורה שרבים, ותעברו את זה יחד...


----------



## yaelikv (27/2/13)

זה מעבר ל"קצת נסחף" 
מדובר באמירות קשות, ירידה גסה על האישיות של אוגי.
ככה מגיבים? ככמה מדברים?


----------



## 12 ג (27/2/13)

לא....אבל אף אחד כאן לא יכול להגיד לה 
לבחון את הקשר....הבחורה מאורסת לו, ההסחפות היחידה ואפילו קצת חוצפה להגיד לה כזה דבר,
לא כל יום מאבדים טבעת ולא כל יום מתעצבנים ככה, אם זה פעם בחיים, אז ניתן להבליג..


----------



## coffeetoffy (27/2/13)

אני איתך


----------



## yaelikv (27/2/13)

איך את יודעת שזה פעם בחיים? 
תגובה כזו על אובדן של טבעת היא נורה אדומה מה זה גדולה ובוהקת.


----------



## i want2 (27/2/13)

נסחפו לגמרי 
כל אחת מינימום יועצת זוגית.

אוגי יקירתי, באסה על הטבעת, ובאסה על התגובה שלו...
אבל כמו שרשמה זו שמעליי,
קורה שמאבדים וקורה שמתפרצים.
תנו לעצבים לשקוע ותלבנו את העניין.

מאחלת לכם המשך של דרך יפה, זוגית, מאוחדת ואוהבת


----------



## yaelikv (28/2/13)

הרבה מהבנות כאן וגם חלק מבני הזוג שלהן 
חושבים שזו תגובה לא הגיונית ומאוד מאוד בעייתית.
כולנו בני אדם, לכולנו יש זוגיות ולכן כולנו מגיבים מהניסיון שלנו - ולחלקנו ההתנהגות הזו לא נראית תקינה.


----------



## yael rosen (27/2/13)

מסתובבת יום שלם 
עם ההודעה הזו שלך (וגם עם הקודמת)
עוררת פה הרבה אנשים, הכאב מצליח לעבור את מסך המחשב ולגעת
אני מסכימה עם מי שטוען שהתגובה לא פרופורציונאלית, שבן זוג צריך להכיר את זו שאיתו, ולהבין שחפצים, יקרים ככל שיהיו, הולכים לפעמים לאיבוד, כאלו הם החיים. אבל הוא הגיב בכעס, אולי רגעי, אולי לא, אנחנו לא יודעים. רק את והוא. אובדן של טבעת לא אמור לגרום להרהורים על מהות הקשר, תגובה כזו כואבת דווקא כן. 
לא מתפקידנו לעבור את זה במקומך, או לקבל עבורך החלטות - כל אחד בוחר את בן או בת זוגו לפי מה שהוא צריך רוצה או מאמין,
ולכן העצות והדעות שהושמעו פה, הם בגדר חיבוק, תמיכה, ועזרה ככל שניתן - תעשי איתם מה שתרצי.
כל שנשאר לי זה רק לחבק חיבוק וירטואלי ממלא כוחות ולקוות שהמקרה יסתדר על הצד הטוב ביותר.
נסו להתגבר על התחושות הקשות ולדבר בהיגיון זה עם זו - אולי בסוף, טבעת חדשה תייצג חוזה חדש ביניכם.

יהיה בסדר! לא משנה מה יקרה. יהיה בסדר!


----------



## yaelikv (27/2/13)

מצטרפת לדברייך


----------



## dify (27/2/13)

זה בהחלט יכול לשקף בעיה הרבה יותר עמוקה 
מאיבוד חד פעמי של רכוש לא מגיעים לכאלו מצבים במערכת זוגית תקינה ואוהבת.
לכן מה שאת מתארת מעלה הרבה שאלות לגבי הזוגיות שלכם, משקף לדעתי חוסר הערכה הדדית, חוסר הערכה שלך להשקעה שלו בקניה עבורך (וכן, בטבעת אירוסין יכול להיות מושקע חודש עבודה ואף יותר), חוסר הערכה שלו אליך, שהוא לא מאמין לך שזה נעשה בתום לב אלא חושב שזה משקף חוסר אחריות בסיסית, ושאי אפשר לסמוך עליך.

אז אני מצטערת, הדבר הנכון הוא לא להתעסק בשאלת הטבעת אלא לעשות בדק בית רציני לגבי מצב הזוגיות שלכם, חתונה זה טוב ויפה, אבל זה שאין בינכם שיתוף פעולה, הבנה, תקשורת ואמון זה הנושאים האמיתיים פה, הטבעת שאבדה רק מעלה הכל על פני השטח. בידקו את עצמכם, אל תטאטאו, זה לא יעלם מעצמו ולא בזכות חיבוקים וירטואלים.


----------



## מיציפיצי1 (27/2/13)

לשניכם עוד יהיו טעויות שיעלו ביוקר 
ואתן כמה דוגמות לדברים שקרו לנו: התרשלתי בנהיגה ועשיתי טוטל לוס לרכב בלי ביטוח מקיף (נזק של 10000 ש"ח), הוא עשה שיקול מוטעה בהשקעה כלכלית והפסיד המון כסף, קניתי מכשיר חשמלי יד2 שהפסיק לעבוד אחרי יומיים, הוא הוציא מהכספומט 1000 ש"ח ושח אותם שם...
נו אז מה? צעקתי עליו שהוא חסר אחריות, הוא צעק עלי שאני קלמזי ו... למחרת זה עבר. אם זה לא עובר לו תוך יומיים (+התנצלות על העלבונות), אני מציעה לך לקבל את הצעתו לפרידה כי ממש לא כדאי לחיות עם גבר שלא סולח על טעויות מהסוג הזה.


----------



## yomtovmami (28/2/13)

תעזבי אותו תזרקי אותו הוא אפס לא שווה את זה 
אמרה ורדה רזיאל זקונט.... ואני אומרת שאין בעיה שלא פתירה ע"י דיבורים. בהצלחה


----------



## IMphoenix (28/2/13)

יקירתי, מצטרפת לדעה הרווחת כאן 
במקרה אנחנו עומדים במצב דומה.
הבחור שלי איבד את טבעת הנישואין! טבעת בעיצוב אישי שהשקענו בה ים מחשבה. הוא גילה את זה ועמדו לו דמעות בעיניים, אני מניחה שהוא ציפה שאני אכעס.

אבל מה פתאום שאכעס? הוא עשה את זה בכוונה?
מסכן, גם ככה הוא מרגיש רע עם זה. אז הלכנו ביחד למעצב התכשיטים והזמנו אחת חדשה, זהה לחלוטין (טוב, כמעט לחלוטין. זו עבודת יד אז לא מן הנמנע שהיא תהיה מעט אחרת).

צר לי אבל התגובה של הבחור שלך כמעט מרושעת.
מאוד עצוב לי לקרוא כמה רע את מרגישה, וכמה הוא מחזק את התחושה הזו ומעמיק אותה, במקום לתמוך בך. התגובה שלך מאוד אנושית: איבדת חפץ יקר מבחינה כספית וסנטימנטלית, ברור שתחשבי קצת על איך בדיוק את אומרת לו את זה. לא שיקרת, אלא חששת מתגובתו (ונראה שבצדק).

אני מציעה לך בחום לבחון את הקשר שלך. האם הוא נוהג כך במצבים דומים? האם הוא הטיח בך בעבר מילים קשות כאלה?
האשמה בבגידה ובחוסר אמון היא האשמה קשה מאין כמוה ומאוד קשה לבסס קשר בריא מרגע שהמילים האלו נטועות (מניסיון!).

זה תמיד יהיה ברקע.
תחשבי היטב על המקום אליו פנייך מועדות ובחני את התנהגותו בשבע עיניים, כי יש כאן כמה נורות אזהרה מאוד בעייתיות.


----------

